# Serra Bandsaw Mill



## Ted J (Aug 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these machines from SERRA. http://www.timbertools.com/serra-sawmills/
They seem to be stout looking machines, but they look real pricey. I'de be curious as to the price but it's not listed on the site and I don't need to get on another email list to find out as it is, does anyone know?

What originally coaught my eye was the sawdust collecting/dump bucket on one of the machines, the Bavaria model sawmill. I'm thinking It would be an easy thing to fab up to fit on the Wood-Mizer dust chute and just manually dump it into a 55 gallon drum at the end of the mill. Unless They could be bought to fit on mine and be _resonably_ priced, ummm... maybe???


















What do you think?
Ted


----------



## qbilder (Aug 28, 2010)

What size wood mizer do you have? I have been considering them. I haven't considered the Serra mills but that idea is pretty clever. I'd say you could go to any local sheet metal shop or h/vac shop & get something made no problem. I have been looking into several mills, thought I had my mind made up but then got second thoughts.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 28, 2010)

I have the LT-15 with 4 bed sections.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 28, 2010)

How do you like the lt15?


----------



## Ted J (Aug 29, 2010)

qbilder said:


> How do you like the lt15?



I like it alot, and I upgraded from the 2 sections I originally bought and I got 2 more sections for it.






I also got the power feeder for it too, and it works good, ya just gotta be careful on what kind of rope you have on it to feed properly.






There are other members that are using Norwood, Timberking, Cooks and other brands, which all are good mills but I think it comes down to what you think is better, and the cost, basically personal preference. Whichever one you choose will beat sawing a log by hand, and if that was your preference you wouldn't be looking here.

Mine is not a portable unit and I never really planned on traveling around to mill, that's not my preference or desire to do. When I get tired or the heat is too much I just turn it off, and go inside. If I was on the road with it I guess I could just go sit in the A/C of the truck, but that still requires more work after that before I get to the house. If I need logs I'll go get them and bring them home, and I also know a guy that has a landscape/tree business that brings me logs on occasion and I saw some of those logs for him in exchange.

Later,
Ted


----------

